# Ubuntu installation problem?



## nikdevid (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi! 
I built a a computer a while ago and have been trying various distros of linux on it just for fun. I was hoping to try out Ubuntu but whenever I've tried to install it I get the following error:

(initiates) 69.304816] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431176
[69.304858] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178897

I've tried installing with both Kubuntu and Ubuntu 8.10. I've also burned the discs at very slow speeds to ensure no data gets screwed up. I don't think my HD is the issue since other versions of linux have been installed fairly easily. I've seen other people on forums with the same issues but no solutions I've seen have worked for me. I've heard many good things about Ubuntu so I'm hoping I can get this to work.

I appreciate any info/ advice you offer. Thanks!!


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 1, 2009)

Have you tried another CD? If so I would do this first since it's the easiest thing to do. And slow burning speeds are good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2009)

can't you validate the media before you actually try the install?


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe try burning another ISO at a lower speed. Could be a burn error.


----------



## BobBarr (Dec 1, 2009)

have you tried installing from usb?


----------



## i789 (Dec 1, 2009)

order the Ubuntu installation disks from their website (Ubuntu launchpad), it is free should take about a week to ship to you


----------



## BobBarr (Dec 2, 2009)

If you decide to order them, put an organization on your request and you will get them faster, I did.


----------



## extrasalty (Dec 2, 2009)

If you have USB stick, go to: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and use it to make a bootable image of your distro.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 2, 2009)

It could just be a kernel incompatibility with your hardware, how old/new is your system?

Usually very new hardware has some problems at first which usually get ironed out.


----------



## Zedicus (Dec 2, 2009)

nikdevid said:


> Hi!
> I built a a computer a while ago and have been trying various distros of linux on it just for fun. I was hoping to try out Ubuntu but whenever I've tried to install it I get the following error:
> 
> (initiates) 69.304816] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431176
> ...






normally that does indicate something wrong with the install media, or the drive.  if you have another optical drive laying around try it.

personally i would prefer you tried Debian, ubuntu has a negative impact on the repository/upgrade cycle.

for debian lenny install media go to
http://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/debian-installer/

for testing go to
http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/


btw dont be afraid of debian pure, some of the major 'easy to use' distros are built off of it.


----------



## BobBarr (Dec 2, 2009)

Zedicus said:


> normally that does indicate something wrong with the install media, or the drive.  if you have another optical drive laying around try it.
> 
> personally i would prefer you tried Debian, ubuntu has a negative impact on the repository/upgrade cycle.
> 
> ...



:shadedshu


----------



## Zedicus (Dec 3, 2009)

BobBarr said:


> :shadedshu



your correct, i should have put MOST of the major 'easy to use' distros are built off of debian.   thanx for pointing that out.


----------



## xfire (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you tried ubuntu 9.10? It's the latest version. Mind telling your system configuration?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2009)

Zedicus said:


> your correct, i should have put MOST of the major 'easy to use' distros are built off of debian.   thanx for pointing that out.



he was talking about suggesting debian......he asked for help with ubuntu...we should help him with it. its like saying o you and your GF are fighting? dump her and get a new one.


----------



## BobBarr (Dec 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> he was talking about suggesting debian......he asked for help with ubuntu...we should help him with it. its like saying o you and your GF are fighting? dump her and get a new one.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 6, 2009)

GAH stay away from the damn Karmonic the samba integration is all fubared


----------



## dr.rooke84 (Dec 7, 2009)

it will be one of the components that ubuntu dont like is anything overclocked if not it could be anything from motherboard to pci card. (are you running 64bit or 32bit?)


----------



## Rickson Surya (Dec 7, 2009)

@nikdevid
i do have the same problem even with a clean instalation for ubuntu 9.10, 
i've tried using another way, by using disk image trying to install into Sun xVM Virtual Box, still having the same trouble. maybe there is a chance that the image from the source I (we) downloaded has a problem... ????


----------



## xfire (Dec 7, 2009)

Would you post your hardware configuration/system specification. It might help.


----------



## Zedicus (Dec 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> he was talking about suggesting debian......he asked for help with ubuntu...we should help him with it. its like saying o you and your GF are fighting? dump her and get a new one.



actually i offered help, then suggested debian.

as suggested try using it off of a USB drive or try using a different optical drive.

and yes, full system config info please.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2009)

too bad this guy hasnt followed up on any of our questions and answers...


----------



## BobBarr (Dec 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> too bad this guy hasnt followed up on any of our questions and answers...


yea he must've forgotten about us.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> too bad this guy hasnt followed up on any of our questions and answers...



ah yes but that happens all too often with new members. but i do hate it when any member does it. because if they figure it out we want to know. im curious to alot of problems and what if someone has the same one? youd want an answer right? because forums are like a constantly evolving wiki.


----------



## Rickson Surya (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry all bro and sis, next time i will read more carefully.

for now, i prefer using ubuntu 9.04 disc from shipit.ubunt.com

@xfire

my spec:
Intel E7200
mobo gigabyte EX38-DS4
DDR2 800 kingston 4GB (@ 2GB) dual channel
VGA HIS ATI HD3870 ICEq 3
HDD Seagate SATAII 1TB
PSU Gigabyte Odin GT-550W

Thanks a lot.


----------



## xfire (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm guessing the 1TB hdd is causing the problem. Have a spare HDD?


----------



## Rickson Surya (Dec 9, 2009)

@xfire
I have tried installing to notebook, still have the same problem.
anyway, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## xfire (Dec 9, 2009)

Guess you'll have to try the ubuntu forums. Where did you download the iso file from?


----------



## Rickson Surya (Dec 10, 2009)

looks like ,that's the only way hehe...


here is the download link :
ftp://dl2.foss-id.web.id/iso/ubuntu/releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso

i got it from www.ubuntu.com website. Country: Indonesia.


----------



## xfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Try torrents
http://linuxtracker.org/browse


----------



## Rickson Surya (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok, I'll try. Thanks


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

Did it work?


----------



## Rickson Surya (Dec 18, 2009)

have poor internet connection... 

but, i've got a ISO copy ubuntu 9.10 for desktop and netbook remix from Info Komputer Magazine Hehe....
and it works. Looks like the ISO i've used before was damaged.

And thanks for following-up


----------

